# Siemens Schütz 3RT2015-1BB41-0CC0



## fritz09 (14 Februar 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zum Siemens Lastschütz Siemens Schütz 3RT2015-1BB41-0CC0. 
Ist das Schütz / die Lastkontakte geeignet für einen Betrieb in einem 460V Netz? 
Die Spulenspannung beträgt 24V

Gruß fritz09


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (14 Februar 2022)

Ja siehe Datenblatt


----------



## fritz09 (14 Februar 2022)

Ja das Datenblatt habe ich gesehen. 
Aber was verstehe ich genau unter den Angaben:


----------



## dekuika (14 Februar 2022)

Maximal zulässige Spannung für sicheren Trennung zwischen Spule und Hauptkontakten 400 Volt. Also, nicht geeignet.


----------



## Oberchefe (14 Februar 2022)

> Maximal zulässige Spannung für sicheren Trennung zwischen Spule und Hauptkontakten 400 Volt. Also, nicht geeignet.



Warum nicht? Die 460V sind doch Phase gegen Phase, also ca. 265V gegen Null/PE. Die angegebenen 690V sind ziemlich genau 400V gegen Null/PE.


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Die 460V sind doch Phase gegen Phase, also ca. 265V gegen Null/PE. Die angegebenen 690V sind ziemlich genau 400V gegen Null/PE.


Kenne ich auch so.


----------



## dekuika (15 Februar 2022)

Von Drehstrom steht da nichts.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Februar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Von Drehstrom steht da nichts.


Das ergibt sich im Prinzip aus dem Sachverhalt.
Zwischen den Kontakten Phase - Phase 690V
Zwischen einem Kontakt - Spule 690V : Wurzel 3 = 400V


----------



## maxder2te (15 Februar 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Von Drehstrom steht da nichts.


Da muss auch nichts von Drehstrom stehen.
Da muss man lediglich an ET1 zurück denken und sich die Begriffe Potential und Spannung wieder mal überlegen, der Rest ergibt sich.


----------



## Hesse (15 Februar 2022)

*Kümmelsenkrechtspalten „Ein“*


_Dann dürfte er aber im IT-Netz mit >400V nicht eingesetzt werden oder ?
Hier könnte ja durch einen Isolationsfehler einer Phase gegen Erde eine Spannung von
Mehr als 400V gegen Spule bzw. Erde auftreten.
Die „Normallerweise“ vorhandene Isolationsüberwachung schaltet ja nicht zwangsläufig auch gleich Spannungslos._


*Kümmelsenkrechtspalten „Aus“*


----------



## Schmidi (15 Februar 2022)

In der IEC/EN 60947-1 gibt es den Begriff "safe isolation" nicht, da muss zwischen Spule und Hauptkontakt/Hilfskopntakt mit 2*Nennspannung und mindestens 1000V für 60s geprüft werden.
Spezielle Tests für IT-Systeme gibt es nur in IEC/EN 60947-2 für Leistungsschalter, nicht aber für Schütze.
Warscheinlich meint Siemens hier wirklich nur die Strangspannung von 690V, was aber irgendwie keinen Sinn macht, Siemens kann dies sicher auf Nachfrage beantworten.


----------

